# New Video - TLB Episode 12 - Billow 2 and eVic VT Review



## Philip Dunkley (16/6/15)

Hi All

The latest video has been recorded and uploaded for your pleasure, and is this episode, we take a look at the new Joyetech eVic VT mod and EGO One Mega Tank, and also play with the latest Rebuildable tank, the Billow 2.
You don't want to miss this episode!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/6/15)

@Philip Dunkley - Do you think that the lowered vapor production on the evic vt in temp mode is maybe the device trying to prevent a dry hit? (just thinking out loud here)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (17/6/15)

@baksteen8168 It's very possible, but I've purposely over wet the wick a few times, and it still does it. I think the moment you put it into Temp mode it becomes over cautious, but thats fine for an average vaper, but for me I need more!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/6/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> @baksteen8168 It's very possible, but I've purposely over wet the wick a few times, and it still does it. I think the moment you put it into Temp mode it becomes over cautious, but thats fine for an average vaper, but for me I need more!!


Dammit, hope this is pre production jitters. Did it do it on the others you has as well?


----------



## Philip Dunkley (17/6/15)

@baksteen8168 Yep


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/6/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> @baksteen8168 Yep


Great... ah, fuggit... getting me one anyway.


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/6/15)

Another Q @Philip Dunkley 

This obviously should not make a difference, but does it change when you switch between C and F? Just wondering if a buggy program thinks C = F?

(and if it has been mentioned in the vid, I apologise. watched it this morning and it has been a loooong day)


----------

